# beamer für lehrer



## 8bit (12. Februar 2009)

*beamer für lehrer*

hallo!

ich suche beamer die in einer schule von lehrern verwendet werden sollen. die wollen das mal ausprobieren. vorerst sollen aber nur 5 stück gekauft werden und daher ist eine fixe montage an der decke ausgeschlossen. die beamer werden einfach von den lehrern in die klasse mitgenommen (wenn benötigt).

meine überlegung daher war einen kurzdistanz beamer zu nehmen. die bieten den vorteil das der lehrer den beamer einfach vorne in der ersten reihe bzw am lehrerpult aufstellen kann und das bild trotzdem schön groß ist. ein vorteil vor allem in kleinen bzw rel vollen klassenzimmern. bin bei meiner suche über den BenQ MP522ST gefallen:
BenQ MP522ST DLP (9H.Y1977.Q3E) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

XGA auflösung (1024x768)
Helligkeit 2000 ANSI Lumen
Kontrast 1000:1
Lampenlebensdauer 3000 Stunden (4000 im ECO Modus)

der ist auch schön klein und leicht was den transport erleichtert.

was meint ihr dazu? sonstige vorschläge oder kommentare zu meiner wahl? bzw gibts alternativen?

vielen dank!


----------



## el barto (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

In meiner Schule habe wir sehr viel von diesen Beamern im Einsatz:

Home Entertainment BenQ CP220c DLP (9J.0ED77.B5E) - hoh.de

Die sind transportabel, könne auch fest montiert werden. Das Bild ist ab der 2. Reihe auch groß genug. Bei uns kommt das Teil einfach auf das Pult eines Schülers in der 2. Reihe.

mfg el barto


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

kennt ihr den einen beamer, der aussieht wie ein drucker?! denn kann man 1 Meter vor der Wand aufstellen und der projiziert ein großes Bild dann rauf! also wie wenn er 6 Meter von der Wand weg wäre....weiß nur grad net welcher hersteller...benQ? weiß net genau.

mfg


----------



## p1t (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

Hallo, ich kann dir jetzt keinen speziellen Beamer empfehlen, aber bei uns an der Schule ist das so: Wir haben seit relativ kurzer Zeit so "Laptop-Beamer-Koffer". Bei Bedraf nimmt der Lehrer so einen mit in die Klasse, einfach hinlegen, Deckel ab und Strom anschließen. Im Koffer ist dann alles drin, man muss nichts mehr anschließen oder einstellen, alles schon fertig konfiguriert.
Solche Koffer werden von verschiedenen Firmen angeboten, musste einfach mal googlen. Ich denke nicht das es sehr sinnvoll ist immer den Beamer hinundher zu schleppen und dann immer neu anzuschließen und so. Da sind diese Koffer meiner Meinung nach eine bessere Lösung. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterthelfen.


----------



## 8bit (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

vielen dank!

@p1t: ich werd das mal googlen. klingt nach ner guten idee!

@FatalMistake: genau sowas in der art ist der BenQ MP522ST. der hat eine spezielle linse die eben kurze projektionsdistanzen ermoeglicht. das wuerde ja auch gut passen in der situation


----------



## lazy (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

Hallo, 

wenn ihr gleich richtig investieren könnt dann nehmt Smartboards^^. Die dinger sind echt super. Wir haben bei uns an der Schule ein Testprojekt und haben in jedem Klassenraum so ein ding. (Pro Stk kosten die ca 5000€ wurde uns gesagt). Es gibt dazu für alle Schüler eine Software für Referate und so weiter (meiner meinung nach besser als jedes office) und die Tafelbilder (können) nach jeder Stunde auf unsere Datenplattform Iserv hochgeladen werden. Dann kann man sich einfach das in der Schule gemachte nochmal anschauen. . . . .


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*



lazy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ihr gleich richtig investieren könnt dann nehmt Smartboards^^. Die dinger sind echt super. Wir haben bei uns an der Schule ein Testprojekt und haben in jedem Klassenraum so ein ding. (Pro Stk kosten die ca 5000€ wurde uns gesagt). Es gibt dazu für alle Schüler eine Software für Referate und so weiter (meiner meinung nach besser als jedes office) und die Tafelbilder (können) nach jeder Stunde auf unsere Datenplattform Iserv hochgeladen werden. Dann kann man sich einfach das in der Schule gemachte nochmal anschauen. . . . .


Sowas soll evtl bei uns auch eingeführt werde. Die Plattform (eben IServ) haben wir schon.


----------



## lazy (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

Mal schauen, kommt darauf an was wir bei uns in den Bewertungsbogen eintragen  

Nochmal zum Thema: Gibt es nicht auch solche Aufsätze für Tageslichtprojektoren? Die kosten ~50 gebraucht in der bucht (jedenfalls hatte ich mir da mal welche angeschaut für den Preis) und nur mal so zum ausprobieren geht das doch auch oder ?


----------



## el barto (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

Smartborads nutzen wir drei Stück an der Schule. Sind echt tolle Dinger. Laufen alles mit dem oben genannten Beamer. Iserv ist für Smartboards Voraussetztung? 

mfg el barto


----------



## 8bit (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

das smartboard ist wohl etwas zu teuer denke ich 

@lazy: was meinst du da genau?


----------



## lazy (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

Habe jetzt den Namen auch nicht mehr im Kopf, da musst du mal google benutzen. Die dinger sind schon älter und haben halt einen TFT der durchleuchtet wird vom Tageslichtprojektor. Ich wollte mir mal einen Beamer aus einem alten TFt + Tageslichtprojektor bauen so war ich darauf gekommen.....

@el barto: Eig schon da die Daten ja auch irgendwie zum Schüler nach hause müssen, du kannst aber auch jeden andren Server dazu benutzen nur iserv macht das echt gut wie ich finde...


----------



## BigBubby (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

Bei dem Beamer mußt du eigentlich nur beachten, dass er extrem hell ist, da idR nur der Lehrer den Beamer hat und die Schüler noch auf Zetteln schreiben müßen, somit sollte der Beamer hellgenug sein, um auch bei Licht ein klares Bild an die Wand zu werfen.
Unter 3000 Ansi Lumen würde ich garnicht erst anfangen zu suchen.

(je nachdem 5000 aufwärts, wenn der schule da finanziell nicht stört. da hat man wenigstens was vernünftiges)


----------



## 8bit (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

ich hätte eigentlich gedacht das 2000 ANSI Lumen ausreichen. Man kann ja in der vorderen hälfte des klassenzimmers abdunkeln. ich hab das mal ein wenig ausprobiert und das hat schon gepasst (also subjektiv aus meiner sicht). 

@lazy: ok ich schau mal. aber DIY ist eigentlich nicht gedacht


----------



## BigBubby (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*

Ich kenne eure Schulräume nicht, aber bei uns konnte man nicht immer teile abdunkeln, sondern teilweise nur an oder aus und gerade, wenn vorne sowas wie diagramme (oder kleinere schriften) an die wand geworfen wird und man weiter hinten sitzt, kann man nicht mehr wirklich klar erkennen, was da steht.

War auch nur als Tipp für auf die Dauer. Schließlich soll das ding nicht nach 1 Jahr ausgetauscht werden und die werden auch nicht heller


----------



## lazy (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: beamer für lehrer*



BigBubby schrieb:


> an die wand geworfen wird und man weiter hinten sitzt, kann man nicht mehr wirklich klar erkennen, was da steht.



Also bei uns kanllt auch voll die SOnne drauf und man kann was sehen das passt dann schon und eine große Schrift das lernen die Lehrer schnell....

_____________
DIY hab ich nicht gesagt es gibt aufsätze Fertig zu kaufen nur kenn ich den Namen nicht mehr^^


----------

